# Is This a good PSU?



## Thelilgrant (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok this is probably a horrible PSU but I am just wondering because I am on a very limited budget. It is a Retail Plus 465W Power Supply (???). Here are the specs.

Features: 
Supports Intel ATX 12V 1.1 & 2.03 Standard and AMD processors 
465W Power Supply 
Dual high quality fans for improved cooling and efficiency suitable for always "on" application 
Gold-plated connectors for better conductivity 
High energy power with low-ripple and low-noise 
Quad protection: Short-circuit protection, Over-power protection, Over-voltage protection and No-load protection 
SATA connector for SATA drives 
PCI Express (12V) connector for all PCI Express cards 
20 + 4 pin connectors for connecting to 24-pin motherboards 
Premium EMI/ RFI power filtration system provides low noise/ ripple for super clean and stable power to all system components 
Additional power connectors are provided to connect several drives


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

You have not told us who manufactured that PSU...And the wattage is low. I recommend a 600 watt or higher.

The power supply unit in today's modern computer assumes a role probably more critical than any other single component in your system. 

A poor PSU can also cause other components to fail in your computer. 

The right Brand names = Quality
Some approved Brand names follow...

Seasonic - any model
Corsair - any model
Thermaltake - "Toughpower" series only
Coolermaster - "Real Power Pro" series only
PC Power & Cooling - any model
Silverstone - any model


----------



## Thelilgrant (Dec 5, 2008)

I cannot Find the brand on the website.It just says Retail Plus. I currently only have 200w, so anything is an improvement. Like I said before, I am on an very low budget, so I do not know If I can Afford anything more. My New Video card recommends 350w or more. Can you recommend some PCUs that are under $60 but good?


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

Thelilgrant said:


> I cannot Find the brand name on the website.It just says Retail Plus. Can you recommend some PCUs that are under $60 but good?


If you can not find the brand name on the website...Run from it.
I can not recommend some PCUs that are under $60 but good...Sorry about that.

You can get quality PSU'S for under 100.00...The PSU is the...absolute... last thing that you want to go cheap on.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Retail Plus is a brand sold by Staples and The Source. Not a good brand at all, it's a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

Retail Plus...A Brand name
If that doesn't send a message, to run from...I don't know what else does.:sigh:


----------

